# gearbox oil!!



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to change mine every 60000 miles

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Auto or manual?

Auto - 60,000's probably a good number. 

Manual...when shifting starts to feel clunky. Some here change it at 10,000 miles because apparently the stock GM fluid is le crap.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I'm at 14086 and I'm thinking I'm going to when I change my oil in about 5000 miles

Sorry I forgot to say manual

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Auto or manual?
> 
> Auto - 60,000's probably a good number.
> 
> Manual...when shifting starts to feel clunky. Some here change it at 10,000 miles because apparently the stock GM fluid is le crap.


*sorry i forget to say Steptronic*


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd say every 30k miles/50k km in Cairo. It's hot, traffic is a nightmare, and the OEM fluid, if it's not Dexron-VI, might not be up to the task.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Are there any alternatives for dex VI

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd say every 30k miles/50k km in Cairo. It's hot, traffic is a nightmare, and the OEM fluid, if it's not Dexron-VI, might not be up to the task.


t*he chevrolet service change with mobil1, it's good one for hot weather. you just said ( it's hot, traffic is a nightmare) you are more than welcome for drive 1 hour in this weather , loool. and enjoy the rest of your day. but it's so nice country, sciphi.*


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If the dealer is changing with Mobil 1 ATF, that's a bonus! If it's Mobil Dex/Merc, I'd change it more often.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Are there any alternatives for dex VI
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The ones I think of off-hand aren't licensed, but do work well in GM transmissions, are Amsoil ATL, Redline D4 (IIRC), and Valvoline MaxLife ATF. I'm a fan of MaxLife ATF myself, since it seems to work well in just about every transmission I've run it in. I used it in my old LeSabre, and in our Honda.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mobil 1 synthetic isn't listed as compatible with Dex-VI. Shame; it's great stuff and dramatically improved shifts smoothness on the 200,000+ mile transmission on my Volvo. 

But they do make a Mobil Dex-VI equivalent. That or the Amsoil would be my top choices.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've changed ATF since 10,000 miles, but I think that it should be longer to change ATF.


----------

